# Problem with thread subscription emails



## Joe Blow (12 April 2007)

Hi everyone,

Some have you may have noticed that thread subscription emails have not been going out in the last 24 hours or so. Some modifications were made to ASF's server yesterday and something got screwed up. However, I have contacted my host and been assured that everything is back to normal now.

If you are still having any problems with your thread subscription emails after this point then please let me know in this thread.

My apologies for any inconvenience.


----------

